# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >  Who's watching the Grammys?

## JEK

Red carpet on E, show on CBS.

----------


## Eddie

Not a chance...

----------


## MIke R

no way...zero interest....I hate awards shows...


watching Duke/Miami

----------


## Voosh

> Not a chance...




Yep.

----------


## andynap

I already saw the Gaga interview on 60 minutes- that's enough. Aretha deserves the award tho.

----------


## Jeanette

I am! It's one of the few times I get to enjoy relaxing on the sofa with my teenagers and watching TV. Bruno Mars was terrific - what a talent.

----------


## Theresa

I'm "watching" with sound down and iPod on.  My musical selections are generally superior to those of whomever is in charge of Grammy nominations these days, IMHO.

I did fully tune in for Muse, who I love.  They are my 2010 concert regret.  They sold out before I could get my hands on any.

I'm voting for Black Keys for whichever category they were nominated.

----------


## MIke R

Theresa...Muse is so good...Uprising is such a great song...they had better win something

----------


## Theresa

They won.

I love working out, whether running or lifting, to Uprising.

----------


## MIke R

good  for them.....imagine having caught them when they were opening for U2?

----------


## GramChop

> Red carpet on E, show on CBS.



Both!  One of my favorite award shows!

That little [strike]Donny Osmond[/strike] Justin Bieber is precious!

----------


## Theresa

> good  for them.....imagine having caught them when they were opening for U2?



Tell me about it. For a fact, I would have enjoyed them more than U2.

We had tix to see U2 last year, but Bono fell off the stage and destroyed his back.  Show was postponed to 7/14 this year.  Not sure who is opening.

----------


## GramChop

I'm sure enjoying Lady Antebellum's harmonies!

EDIT:  ....and I'm enjoying watching them win!!!

----------


## Voosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8KQmps-Sog

----------


## MIke R

Need You Now is a sweet song

----------


## GramChop

Gwyneth was rocking some serious stilettos!

----------


## JEK

Cee Lo cleaned up his song for her.

----------


## GramChop

As well he should have.  No need to use that word.  It's a catchy little tune!!  I enjoyed it when Gwenyth sang it on Glee a few months back.

----------


## KevinS

> good  for them.....imagine having caught them when they were opening for U2?




Opening for U2?  I just watched a Palladia program on Kings of Leon, who did that gig too.

----------


## MIke R

that would have been great too.......

----------


## JEK

Eminem rocked it.

----------


## Jeanette

Best New Artist...Esperanza Spalding! If you haven't heard of her, she has jaw-dropping vocal and instrumental talent. She opened for Wynton Marsalis and the Lincoln Center Jazz Orchestra at the McCarter in Princeon last year - a small venue. She mesmerized the audience and stole the show. 

The teenage girls of America are in mourning for Justin Bieber's loss... My daughter is still trying to figure out how anybody could win over him. Um, talent, sweetheart...

----------


## Jeanette

> Eminem rocked it.



I agree and I am not even an Eminem fan! I thought my TV was on the fritz for a second when things went silent, but when it happened again, I realized it was censorship.

The ladies who bookended him rocked, too! Who knew Rihanna and Avril Lavigne could sing like that. Wow...

----------


## JEK

Mick. Mick. Mick.

----------


## MIke R

> Eminem rocked it.




I'm not watching the show but I hope he did  I Need a Doc with Dre...terrific song...Skylar has a great voice

----------


## Jeanette

> Mick. Mick. Mick.



He can still command a crowd. 

Sadly, my daughter didn't know who Mick or Ms. Streisand was...

----------


## Jeanette

> Gwyneth was rocking some serious stilettos!



Good thing, the shoes on the piano were a stylish diversion for her lack of vocal talent...

----------


## Peter NJ

Cee lo,Muse,Mars???? what??? Are they all AI people?

----------


## Jeanette

WTH???  Need You Now won Best Record over Empire State of Mind? Empire State of Mind was my favorite song of 2010. Alicia Keys and the song are now featured on an HP concert.

----------


## JEK

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muse_(band)?wasRedirected=true
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cee_L...edirected=true

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bruno...edirected=true

----------


## Jeanette

> Cee lo,Muse,Mars???? what??? Are they all AI people?



AI people? I think Bruno Mars has talent. 

I have no idea who just won Record of the Year and neither do my kids. Their closing act was not so hot either.

----------


## MIke R

> Cee lo,Muse,Mars???? what??? Are they all AI people?




close..but not quite...

I just read the list of winners and the only word which comes to mind is....really?

 some of the talent the Grammys were recognizing were good...Muse  being one...but a lot of prepackaged hacks as well....like any awards show its mostly about marketing and politics and not so much about a genuine unbiased recognition of talent

----------


## JEK

Which of those winners did you consider hacks?

----------


## MIke R

I didn't say winners...I said talent being recognized ...in reading the article on the show this morning...the names Kate Perry, Cee Lo, Gwenyth Paltrow, Jusitn Bieber, and Gaga come to mind...pre packaged stuff IMHO

I like the song Need You Now...but best song???....nope..not from where I sit....and I love country

----------


## JEK

I must have misinterpreted  this: 




> I just read the list of winners and the only word which comes to mind is....really?

----------


## MIke R

you know how  it goes...its all subjective

----------


## MIke R

I just realized Arcade Fire won best album of the year...but didn't win best Alternative Album?????...which is clearly their genre.....huh???..how do you win one without the other?

----------


## Theresa

> I just realized Arcade Fire won best album of the year...but didn't win best Alternative Album?????...which is clearly their genre.....huh???..how do you win one without the other?



Doesn't make sense.  The Black Keys won for best alternative album.  I love them, but their style isn't alternative, whereas indie band Arcade Fire definitely is.

----------


## Cheri

It was possibly the best awards show I've ever seen.  A wide variety of performers ...loved B.o.B., Bruno Mars & Janelle Monae together and also Mumford and Sons.  Lady Gaga was good as well.  I know she is compared to Madonna with all of her outrageousness.  However, at least she has a pretty great voice to go along with it all. Mick was the absolute best ...he was amazing, as usual!!!  Lady Antebellum ....three Grammys.  Really?  Justin Beiber ...none.  Yes!!!

----------


## JEK

It was certainly the longest I've ever watched.

----------


## MIke R

> Lady Antebellum ....three Grammys.  Really?  Justin Beiber ...none.  Yes!!!



I'm with you there...I mean..I like Lady Antebellum a lot...but they aren't *that* good!...and JB, the sooner he goes away, like that Mraz kid did..the better!!!

cant believe JayZ and Alicia Keys did not get any love for Empire State of Mind which is just an amazingly good song

----------

